

Ask HN: Are there any Swift compilers for JVM? - zerolinesofcode

Swift- the new programming language from Apple shares a lot with Groovy, a JVM language.<p>Are there any ongoing work to use Swift to write code that run in a JVM?
======
vorg
> Swift- the new programming language from Apple shares a lot with Groovy, a
> JVM language

I dispute this claim. According to the top comment at "Swift is a lot like
Scala"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8218578](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8218578)
which was submitted an hour before yours here: "Scala, modern C#, Kotlin,
Xtend, Nemerle, Ceylon, Dart and Swift have a lot in common. They're all
compiled languages with pretty high performance characteristics."

Most of those are JVM languages (Scala, Kotlin, Xtend, Nemerle, Ceylon) which
Swift shares a lot with, but Groovy less so I'd say.

------
dozzie
Why? What's Swift good for when stripped of Cocoa? (The same applies to
Objective-C, except that it has GNUstep.) There are plenty of languages on top
of JVM. Why Swift should be considered better from any of them?

~~~
chc
Cross-platform code would be the obvious answer.

------
argonaut
As a side note, if you want cross-platform (Android/iOS) code, your options
include C/Objective-C/C++ (directly compiled for iOS, and used in Android via
JNI) and JavaScript (either a native JS engine or a webview).

